# EEA4 Permanent Residence (Non EEA Family Member)



## dvirchand (Sep 13, 2012)

Hi 

Can some please advise/guide me with my wife EEA4 Permanent Residence (Non EEA Family Member).

I am a Portuguese and British Citizen (dual nationality, hold both Passports) 

My wife is an Indian Citizen (Indian Passport holder). We got married in Feb 2008 in India and she came to UK to join me on 16 Oct 2008 with UK Entry Clearance Visa / EEA Family Permit (EU Route). On 16 Aug 2009 she received EEA2 Residence Card (Non-European family member of EEA). 

Do you think apply for my wife EEA4 Permanent Residence on 16 Oct 2013? 5 years counting from entry in Uk 16th Oct 2008?

What supporting documents I should include? 

EEA National 

1. My EEA ID Card and Permanent Card and certified photocopy of my British Passport.
2. My Employment letter and P60 (5 years), 


Non EEA Family member 

1. Indian Passport 
2. Photos 
3. Our marriage certificate 
4. Her current employment letter (started working 2 months ago)

What we need to include for 

1. As evidence of residence in the UK by you and your family members both currently and continuously over 5 years: What to submit? I have PR and British Passport? What else from me and my wife is required? 

* Do we need to include Joint Bank Statement for last 5 years (every single month)? 
* Letter from Estate Agent confirming we been renting / living in our flat for last 5 years? 
* My wife P45, some temp work contracts, one P60? She is been working on and off contract work.


Thank you for your advise


----------



## sam76 (Nov 8, 2013)

Hi,

You need to submit

Your 5 years P60
Residence proof for last 5 years ( Tenancy agreements, Council Tax, Bank statments) make it as simple as possible.
Non EEA national p60 in case if she worked( not really needed)
PR is purely based on EEA National exercising Treaty in UK for continuous period of 5 years.
In your case its straight forward.

All the best.

Sam


----------



## Sabastine (May 12, 2015)

*Eea 4*

i applied for eea 4. On January 2015 receive my acknowledgement after 2 weeks my pr approved 28 28 April 2015 passport received 8 May 2015


----------



## Sabastine (May 12, 2015)

You need your wife passport your ID or passport your later from employees p60 for 5 years proof address / living together for 5 years both most not be in together but in same address marriage certificate if children birth certificate


----------



## Anna84 (May 25, 2015)

Sabastine said:


> i applied for eea 4. On January 2015 receive my acknowledgement after 2 weeks my pr approved 28 28 April 2015 passport received 8 May 2015


Hi. That's great!!! Congrats!!

I'm looking for eea4 form, could you possibly provide me with one???
Thanks!!!
Please very important...


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

U can download it online ,that's my view /opinion .
https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/414055/EEA_PR__04-15.pdf


----------



## Anna84 (May 25, 2015)

I was actually looking for the old eea4 form which u cannot find online anymore....


----------



## zafoeta (Jun 1, 2015)

*Proof of address*

Hi,

I am doing the EEA4 application, I am italian, my wife colombian.
I got all the relevant documents from employers + payslips for the last 5 years.
However, I am not sure I will be able to provide proof that we have been living together for the last 5 years. Reason is that I am the only owner of the house and most bills etc. simply get set on my name. My wife never keeps bank statements or letters on her name. She might be able to get some for different years, but it will be hard to get them for the first and/or second year.
Is this strictly needed?

Thanks


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

I received my permanent resident card today ,when can I apply for citizenship.
Please I need u guys opinion or view .many thanks.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

If you have lived in UK for 5 years but aren't married to or in civil partnership with a British citizen, you need to wait a year.


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Thanks but I have a British girlfriend and we have a son together and he is going to be 2 years this October . So can I apply for it or I have to wait for a while ..... Need u guys view or opinion.... Many thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

You need to marry her if you want to apply for naturalisation without waiting for a year. Having a child together doesn't count.


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Hi I want to find out something for somebody .
He got married 2010 and he was issued with a family member stamp last he received a post from the home office saying that they have revoked his family menber stamp because the church where he got married was involved in sham marriage that he should reapply .then he reapplied last year November this year March the home office returned his documents back keeping his passport and told him in the letter he should appeal for it .reason that he didn't include the marriage certificate and he doesn't have child custody over his daughter .now the wife have divorced him and he got the degree of apposoute and child custody stating that he should be seeing his daughter two times in a month.
So he have appealed for his family menber stamp but the home office haven't given him date for the court .and his visa will expire next year March .he doesn't know what to do .
Can u guys please give me ur opinion or view about this thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

This is for an experienced professional advisor to handle.


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Many thanks


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Hi please my friend told me that his eea family member resident card was revoked last year because the church he got married was involved in shame marriage and the home office asked him to appeal about it ,which he did and his appeal is next March but the home office has come to his house two time and he was at work .he is confused now ,he called his solicitor and told him what is happening and the solicitor said he will call the home officer to know why they are coming to his house .so please I want you guys view and opinions on this matter many thanks .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Seek advice and be guided by his solicitor.


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Hi and good evening is a question that I want to find out for my British friend he got married in Nigerian and wants to bring his wife over to England to join him but he want to find out if there's premium service in Nigerian and can he book for the premium service here in London then travel to Nigerian with form and supporting documents to Nigerian .many thanks .want you guys view and opinion pls .


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Don't keep asking complicated questions on behalf of friends. Get them to ask here themselves.


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

He got married in Nigerian and before his marriage he got permission from the British high commission in Nigeria that gave him permission to married his wife .


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Ok will tell him that many thanks tho


----------



## Diff99 (May 21, 2015)

Hi and good evening just to you guys view and opinion .i got my permanent resident card this June 2015 .just want to know when I can apply for uk citizenship .many thanks .


----------



## bestbingo (Dec 26, 2012)

*i need help pls*

hi 
im family member of eea and i have already residence card for five years we have married for five years and i live with my wife in the uk nearly 4 years 
can apply for permnant residence before expired my residence card ?
I working full time and my wife aswell 
my wife have nearly 7 years in the uk 
and i have four years in the uk
thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. You need to have lived in UK with your wife for 5 continuous years.


----------

